# Best wheel wax (Rim wax)



## physio335

Has anyone tried Rim Wax?
Currently im using SRP with EGP as I was not impressed with AG alloy wheel seal but was considering buying a purpose made wax for the alloys (Rim Wax). 
In peoples experience what wax do you feel is the most durable and gives the best looks.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

According to many your using a pretty good combo already and is easily as good as Rim Wax.


----------



## Avanti

physio335 said:


> Has anyone tried Rim Wax?
> Currently im using SRP with EGP as I was not impressed with AG alloy wheel seal but was considering buying a purpose made wax for the alloys (Rim Wax).
> In peoples experience what wax do you feel is the most durable and gives the best looks.


I like this forum and hope I never get banned from it, although sometimes it is frowned upon Autoexpress had conducted a wheel wax review and is still available on line, most products for cars are basically a shampoo , polish or wax, just as reviews from certain sources can be misguided , so can some of the recommendations from many posters.
In the case of a wheel wax type product it would have to give an appearance and last a long time against the elements they face, as such if one product really worked well then the supplied container would not have to be great as one application lasts so long it rarely needs re-applying. IIRC the review in a like for like test put AG wheel seal above rim wax and that was not taking cost into account, that said, the combination you are already using is as comparable and probably better than the suggestions that may follow.:thumb:


----------



## Guest

i use rim wax very good :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

I have used both, and they are both good but the AG SRP/EGP is better and more durable in my opinion.


----------



## Rich

As a one step product the Rim Wax is ideal for a quick and easy to apply one step solution.

AG SRP and EGP outlasts it for me, and then allows me to use a cleaner free wheels sealant such as the Poorboys one for quick top ups once I have initially prepped the the wheels with a few coats of EGP.


----------



## Alex_225

I've got Chemical Guys Wheel Guard and that seems to do the job so far. 

I've put it on my daily driver now so will see how it holds up.


----------



## Satty

I actually use collinites 915 i find it very durable and holds the dirt off pretty well imho


----------



## DE 1981

for me the best way to protect wheels is a base coat of werkstat prime followed by a few coats of poorboys sealant.


----------



## caprimanuk

What would Carlack the sealent kit be like on alloys ?


----------



## bobbyraven

Jetseal works well on wheels


----------



## Avanti

caprimanuk said:


> What would Carlack the sealent kit be like on alloys ?


There is no reason for it to be bad and would certainly be better than nothing at all, try it you will like it :thumb:


----------



## AndyReinlo

would a standard sealant and wax you use for bodywork work well on the wheels? im planning to use jeatseal and 50/50 wax so if this will work effectivly then wont buy anything else. thanks for input


----------



## -Kev-

AndyReinlo said:


> would a standard sealant and wax you use for bodywork work well on the wheels? im planning to use jeatseal and 50/50 wax so if this will work effectivly then wont buy anything else. thanks for input


can't see why not, ive used colly 476 before with no problems


----------

